
A new survey finds that most internet users would like to be anonymous online - rbanffy
http://www.pewinternet.org/Reports/2013/Anonymity-online.aspx
======
joshuaellinger
Extremely poor survey design.

Imagine asking people if they would like to see TV without advertisements.
Answer would be yes. Ask people if they would pay $50 per month to see TV
without advertisements. Answer would be no for many/most people.

This is Polling 101.

Big chunks of the web operate on the implicit tradeoff that you give
information about yourself to drive advertisements in return for free
content/functionality.

Pew was one of the weakest political polls last cycle. This article
demonstrates that they are really no longer a good source of information on
any topic.

~~~
x0054
The survey should have asked people if they would be willing to accept a
slightly hire risk of death due to terrorism in exchange for a more private
and anonymous Internet. I think in America the answer would be a resounding
NO.

I think the answer should be YES, but most people in this country will gladly
trade liberty for security, at least as long as Obama is in power. You would
not believe how many people have told me: ah, as long as democrats are in
charge, who needs the 4th amendment. On the other hand I do live in South
California, so should I expect any different.

~~~
netcan
_slightly hire risk of death due to terrorism_

People are not very good at thinking probabilistically. How about:

" _Are you willing to accept the deaths for four people in 2014 due to
terrorism and the sexual abuse of 18 toddlers in exchange for online
anonymity._ "

~~~
Vivtek
And yet we are perfectly willing to accept the deaths of thousands of people
in 2014 in exchange for keeping our current speed limits.

Americans are profoundly unable to judge any question that contains the word
"terrorism" rationally.

------
throwaway_yy2Di
Most surveyed want tax breaks, lenient judicial punishments.

What fraction want _other_ internet users to be anonymous? Including those
suspected of very scary crimes?

~~~
tobiasu
With a username like yours, this must be the finest "think of the children"
satire.

------
derefr
If these are their evidence:

> 86% of internet users have taken steps online to remove or mask their
> digital footprints—ranging from clearing cookies to encrypting their email

> 55% of internet users have taken steps to avoid observation by specific
> people, organizations, or the government

...then this really sounds more like "most internet users would like to be
anonymous _when looking at porn_ online." You don't clear your cookies, or
encrypt your email, to be anonymous; you do these to prevent people who
already know _who_ you are from finding out _what_ you were doing.

------
jamesaguilar
New survey suggests that people like good things when they don't have to
consider the trade offs.

------
marban
The definition of what anonymity means for the average user is pretty vague
and I doubt it'd be of primarily technical nature.

------
chatman
Wow, what a revelation! Also, a new survey finds that most human beings like
to breathe air daily!

~~~
Sagat
If people could survive without breathing they would do so. It's an added
inconvenience.

------
electic
I feel like this entire survey states the obvious.

------
lifeisstillgood
A new survey fails to ask about trade-offs and confuses private with anonymous

------
richkuo
I believe most internet users would like to be anonymous in real life as well.

------
klez
How is 1002 adults a good sample for a survey about "internet population"?

------
amerika_blog
Most users also want to be rich, beautiful and 21.

